# Ouch..I cut my toe with a callus shaver lol



## Andi (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah I know, IÂ´m dumb. This is SO me. Trying a new "genius" beauty trick on myself with no real consideration of safety.

I have stubborn calluses and using foot files or scrubs didnÂ´t help much so I bought a callus shaver today. Funny thing is, I was extremely careful when I inserted the blade into the shaver, but then when I was using it on my feet I cut myself into the outer side of my big toe!

I guess I got carried away because I was amazed at how much nasty skin the shaver got off of my feet...and I was a little too rough lol. The cut bled for like 15min straight *ouch* and now it still hurts so bad and my toe feels raw.

So please be careful when using these things! But hey, at least now my feet are super duper soft


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 28, 2008)

Beauty is pain lol


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 28, 2008)

Eeks, that must hurt...

Andi, did you buy an expensive one? I always wanted to buy one, but I always wondered if the drugstore ones are as good as the ones they use in salons. Maybe they use the same ones... I don't know. I just want to get a good one that works.


----------



## Andi (Mar 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Eeks, that must hurt... 
Andi, did you buy an expensive one? I always wanted to buy one, but I always wondered if the drugstore ones are as good as the ones they use in salons. Maybe they use the same ones... I don't know. I just want to get a good one that works.

I bought one for like $4 at the drugstore. ItÂ´s actually virtually impossible to hurt yourself with the one I bought..unless you use full force like I did. When you just glide it over your skin with very little pressure nothing comes off (there are protection cushions around the actual blade)


----------



## Aprill (Mar 28, 2008)

uh oh, that sucks!! Try the ped egg!!,I dont have any calluses on my toes but it is gentle


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 28, 2008)

ouch! I'm sorry you hurt yourself but WOO HOO for soft feet


----------



## luxotika (Mar 28, 2008)

The ped egg works pretty good, but the callus shaver lasts longer when you use it.

I once took a large hunk out of my heel when I used a callus shaver by Tweezerman. I would NEVER buy one of those again, it is the worst one I have ever used. I now have one that is stainless steel and it rocks!


----------



## KatJ (Mar 28, 2008)

When I was in school I took a HUGE chunk outta my heel with one of those badboys. It hurt for literally like a week. They are amazing, but super dangerous. Why do you think they're outlawed in salons?


----------



## magosienne (Mar 28, 2008)

ouch ouch ouch !! i'm so clumsy myself i have decided i would never buy that thing, too dangerous in my hands lol.

do you know the brand Scholl ? it makes a great blue pumice stone.


----------



## Andi (Mar 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ouch ouch ouch !! i'm so clumsy myself i have decided i would never buy that thing, too dangerous in my hands lol.do you know the brand Scholl ? it makes a great blue pumice stone.

no, itÂ´s not Scholl. But I did also buy SchollÂ´s callus cream to apply after I use the razor, it makes me feet even more soft. Nothing beats Scholl for footcare (is that even a word? lol) stuff


----------



## Marisol (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Andi and sorry that it happened to you.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 29, 2008)

Ouch!.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ouch! I have a callous shaver too but i make SURE to soak my feet in a bucket of water for a good 20 mins before using it. That way the hardened skin on my foot glides off easier since it's softened. Ironically I stumbled onto this thread...cuz I was packaging some stuff to be mailed out and stupid me was busying looking at IM's on my comp screen that when I was tearing off the scotch tape with the steel razor corners, I accidentally sliced off a chunk of skin from my finger. lol, fun times. Reminds me off all the paper cuts I used to get from work...it's the little things that hurts the most &gt;_&lt;


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 29, 2008)

Yikes! That sounds painful!


----------



## chocobon (Mar 29, 2008)

Ouch! Sorry!


----------



## Andi (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ouch! I have a callous shaver too but i make SURE to soak my feet in a bucket of water for a good 20 mins before using it. That way the hardened skin on my foot glides off easier since it's softened. great idea, IÂ´ll definitely do it this way next time


----------



## magosienne (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no, itÂ´s not Scholl. But I did also buy SchollÂ´s callus cream to apply after I use the razor, it makes me feet even more soft. Nothing beats Scholl for footcare (is that even a word? lol) stuff i have one of their creams, and it's great !


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 29, 2008)

The price we pay for beauty.

I'mma send you a small rub on the boo-boo...

*Sana sana, culito de rana. Cinco peditos para tu nana*


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The price we pay for beauty.
I'mma send you a small rub on the boo-boo...

*Sana sana, culito de rana. Cinco peditos para tu nana*

LMAO. Have you seen John Leguizamo say that same thing in "Sexaholic" stand up comedy? I think that you would really enjoy it.
Andi, that sucks that you got skinned. Your feet must be so beautiful, though.


----------



## Andi (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The price we pay for beauty.
I'mma send you a small rub on the boo-boo...

*Sana sana, culito de rana. Cinco peditos para tu nana*

I donÂ´t know what this means (my Spanish is so basic..but I do know what peditos means) but Awww.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 29, 2008)

Haha, it's "rub, rub the ass of a frog. five small farts for your grandma". Something like that.

The stuff your parents tell you when you're little, lol.


----------

